# My little crazy betta is no longer.



## peacefulchaos (Mar 31, 2014)

I say "crazy" so, so, affectionately. Trust me on that. Just kind of shocked.

I found him on the shelf after a 6 year old put him back and I nabbed him over a year ago - it was probably the best thing to happen to this fish, because I swear, he would've been dead a long time ago. I soon discovered he had lymphocystis. Okay, manageable. 

He was the hardest betta I've ever owned, and I've had some pretty sickly rescue bettas. He constantly flared at his reflection, to the point where he'd rip his own fins, and give himself fin rot. I tried everything - lowering the water level, blocking it, moving the filter, using a background, buying more and more plants, covering the tank, moving the tank - you name it, I did it. 

He still always found his reflection, and always fought it. 

Because of the consistent stress he was under, his lymphocystis got worse. He got a white bump on his lip, but he could still eat. He was aggressive even for a male betta. In the beginning, he would bite my fingers during water changes, during feedings, even just approaching the tank he'd flare. 

He calmed down after several months toward me, but was more obsessed than ever about his reflection.

He lost his battle to dropsy today after a few days of odd lethargy. I attribute his death to his own stress I tried so desperately to alleviate. 










I will always miss ya. There will certainly never be another like him.

Hopefully, I can rescue another betta from a six year old for him - it might just be the difference between living and dying, just like it was for him.


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm sure you'll save another little betta from the clammy clutches of another 6-year old. Every time I go to a chain pet store, there's a kid walking around with a betta.

Swim in peace, little crazy betta.

I have a similar problem with a little red betta I rescued a few weeks ago. In the evening, when the tank light is still on but it's dark in the room, he can see his reflection and flares for hours. He even ripped his tail to shreds. But lately, he seems to be chilling out a bit.


----------



## AzureMyst (Apr 26, 2016)

Sorry he's passed. He sounds like he was an interesting one for sure. One of my bettas died recently from dropsy, too. It's very upsetting to look at, at least for me it was, so I apologize for going through that.


----------



## BettaGirl213 (May 18, 2016)

He sounds like an interesting little fish, please accept my deepest condolences, rest in peace <3


----------



## peacefulchaos (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you all.  hard to see this happen despise all of my efforts.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

You did the best you could for him and gave him a better chance than most would have.
Sorry for your loss, you did good by him. Thats what counts.


----------

